# RPM,Redline



## CPL (Feb 11, 2016)

Does anyone know what a 65 lemans, 326, 2 speed st300 autotrans redlines at?


----------



## john23 (Mar 6, 2016)

when it quits pullin' 

on a more serious note, most all cars from that era will suffer lifter pump up before they reach a potential harmful rpm. ...you can feel the car flatten out and quit accelerating....the rpm depends on the amount of pre-load on the lifters....a guess would be 5000-5500 rpm, though it could be less....also the duration of a stock 326 cam will not allow a lot of rpm....


----------



## CPL (Feb 11, 2016)

good to know thanks my engine was actually recently rebuilt with a mild cam bored 30 over ARP bolts I was just kind of curious what the stock one ran and figured I could go from there because with the two speed automatic transmission it is a high RPM running engine I hope I said that correctly


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

326 Pontiacs are not 350 horse 327 chebbies. The 326 Pontiac, even with a multi thousand dollar rebuild, and a "mild" cam and headers is not a top end.. take to the redline engine. The 326 is a small bore small displacement modest torque producing engine that produces modest HP up to about 4500 rpm. the small bore, small ports, small valves, matching valve springs, and cam all combine to limit any kind of power up top. Many decades ago HO Racing built a highly modded 326 for Modifed Production class drag racing in a '65 Tempest. Might do a web search, TOTAL different animal, nothing streetable about it.


----------



## CPL (Feb 11, 2016)

oh cool that's good to know I didn't really rebuild this engine for drag racing it's more for cruising original numbers matching engine transmission car hopefully in the long run it's going to make it worth a little more money as I'm keeping it as stock as possible original other than having it rebuilt which It's Already Done have about 500 miles on it at this time


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The 389-400 redlined at 5200. The 326 would be at or slightly below that. What pinionhead said is right on: the way a 326 was designed, max power would probably be around 4800-5000 rpm max. Torque is what makes these motors so great....and that comes in lower down in the rpm range.


----------



## john23 (Mar 6, 2016)

sure no problem, glad to help


----------

